
A Tale of Cloud, Containers and Kubernetes - NavyDish
https://blog.socialcops.com/technology/engineering/tale-cloud-containers-kubernetes/
======
QuinnyPig
Yikes. When the first thing your website does is pops up a "your browser is
disabling some features of this site" I'm immediately disinterested in reading
any further.

